# Tin foil???



## smokeynose (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey everyone. I was wondering what everyones take on tin foil is. I've been smoking for a few years now and have tried it both ways with and without tin foil. usually when i use tin foil I cook my butts for about 10-11 hours and half way through i wrap them tight with the foil. I dont open them back up until the end and they are very tender and juicy. When I dont use the foil, they seems a little dryer and and harder to pull. I love how I get the bark when they are not wrapped but I'm just worried that they are a little to dry. Just want to get it right you know.
The smoker I have is a 250 gallon old propane tank mounted on a trailer.


----------



## the dude abides (Aug 20, 2009)

I always wrap mine at about 165 then leave them in the foil til 195-ish. 

But I've heard others say they don't and are happy with the results. I think it's a matter of what you like and what works for you.

Stop over into the roll call room and give us a propoer introduction.  We're glad you joined us.


----------



## gnubee (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome to the madness. 

I like the bark I get when I don't use foil, but it does seem to cook faster with the use of foil. Cooked long enough and low enough I don't notice any dryness or harder to pull. I pull at 195 to 200f depending on how hungry I got during the long smoke.


----------



## pigcicles (Aug 20, 2009)

Let foil be your friend. It has a lot of uses and definitely helps the process. There is something to be said about the bark though. It will be mushy if you don't open up and firm the bark back up.


----------



## fire it up (Aug 20, 2009)

I do agree that foiling at 160 then bringing to 205 makes it overall moister and bringing to 205 will seema bit "dryer".  I say "dryer" because the butt simply hasn't been sitting and steaming in its own juices for several hours.  Even after the final rest time the amount of juices left behind in the foil are considerably less when not foiling till the end but the bark is better and a few extra dashes of finishing sauce make up for any difference.
I think both ways are great to do but for the most part I still wrap during the smoke and then continue to bring to 205.

Of all the uses I have found for tin foil using it as a substitute for chewing gum is not one of them...


----------



## rivet (Aug 20, 2009)

I found tinfoil to be a great substitute for banana leaves in my puerco pibil, but otherwise I prefer not to use it.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 20, 2009)

Tin foil is my friend I use it on my butts and spare ribs and then about everything when to the smoke is done and in the cooler my meat goes into to rest and get ready for eating.


----------



## bigsteve (Aug 20, 2009)

You guys *COOK* with tin foil? What a silly bunch!


----------



## smokeynose (Aug 22, 2009)

Heres some pictures of my new smoker


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 22, 2009)

Brian nice looking rig 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





By the way I use foil most of the time as well


----------



## billbo (Aug 23, 2009)

Great rig there! You could always foil then unfoil at the end to firm up the bark similar to the 3-2-1 method for ribs.


----------

